
A 2011 stackoverflow post on Diablo AI, updated with technological advances - Houshalter
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6542274/how-to-train-an-artificial-neural-network-to-play-diablo-2-using-visual-input
======
Houshalter
Sorry for butchering the title to try to fit it into 80 characters. That's
really restrictive. Original title was "'How to train an artificial neural
network to play Diablo 2 using visual input?' A stack overflow question posted
in 2011, then updated in 2012, 2015 and again in June 2016 with links to
various technological breakthroughs in the field."

From this reddit thread, which I thought would be of interest on HN:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4rskln/how...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4rskln/how_to_train_an_artificial_neural_network_to_play/)

